# Bought Platinum points at Lawrence Welk



## HeyMoe (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi all
New to the TUG board. Seems like a great site....knowledgable and friendly people. 
I have been a TS owner (san clemente inn, ca.) for many years, about 25 yrs. But sadly only took full advantage for trading a handful of times.  
Well went to a presentation at Welk Escondido, went thru all the normal ts presentation stuff. Tour and a little pushing but a lot less than anticipated.
It looks to be a very nice "resort". But at 1st glance was pretty expensive. Platinum point program was listed as:
*every year...120,000 points- $19995  180,000 points- $24,995 and 300,000 points at $42,995  *of course they told me that these prices were firm and there was no room for bargining. 
Does every one pay the same price?  
While we were there, looks like they sold at least 8-9 packages,
Still too much $  Was told they could setit up for an every other year package and they came down some...*120,000 points- $14995  180,000 points- $19995 and 300,000 points at $32,995*
I told them about being a TS owner, the agent came over and stated they could "buy" it from me to use as down payment.
I owned a studio (sleeps 2) at San Clemente Inn. I didnt think it was worth more than $2-4,000.   1st offer - He gave me $10,500 to put towards the EOY 180,000 point system. To say the least, I almost fell off my chair.
So I did end up buying for $9495.00 for eoy 180,00 points.  could it have been cheaper? Or is this pretty good.
Was told how well it will trade and how I can get 2 weeks for 1 LW week thru II. I never traded points for weeks before, seems easy and good for using weekends. Lost many nights before because sometimes only used weekends of my week.
Hope I didnt ramble on to long,  Good deal or not?  Did i miss something?
BTW  all the freebies - useless.  
$150 "free" gas. freebeegas.com... scam  google it  Suprised LW uses this.
3 days 2 night SF w/ air.  60 day advace only tuesdays depart.  crap
$200 Honda center vouchers.  Didnt have any more, tried to give me some other place far away.. say they will send me Honda ctr when they get them. raincheck.  think?
anyways  Thank in advance for any posts. will stay posted to this site. GREAT

Ed


----------



## lprstn (Aug 29, 2008)

Rescind ... Rescind ... Rescind... 

It doesn't even appear that you use what you have to the fullest yet.  Also there is lots out there at resale prices that would get you even more flexibility for much less price.

Stick around here on Tug awhile before you purchase or "upgrade" your next TS


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 29, 2008)

Welk resorts has been around for some time. And there are lots of cheap resales available. 

 But the new "Welk points" is a new program. So if you must have Welk points, you may have to buy from Welk or wait for several months for resales to start showing up. 

But IMHO buying from the developer is almost always a much more expensive option than buying resale. Normally $10,000 to $20,000 more. 

Save yourselves the money, Rescind and buy resale.

PS there is a thread from about a month ago which said when confronted with the resale prices of Welk TS, the developer prices for Welk points was cut by 2/3. So the price at Welk are not firm at all.


----------

